# Immune System Testing



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Wonder if you can help?
Had review appoint today after 1st failed IVF. Asked if I could be tested for NK Cells/immune tests to try and eliminate this from our "unexplained IF". But was told they don't do any of these tests as they are fairly new and still under investigation. 
Do you know of anywhere I could get these test done privately? Remember in one of the posts one of the girls went to Dr Beer in America but now sure if this is done through her own hospital?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks
Gail x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

GAIL M said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Wonder if you can help?
> Had review appoint today after 1st failed IVF. Asked if I could be tested for NK Cells/immune tests to try and eliminate this from our "unexplained IF". But was told they don't do any of these tests as they are fairly new and still under investigation.
> ...


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for your help.

Knew it was a cop out by the Doctors face as I left her with all my info on NK cells.

Take care,
Gail x


----------

